# Rehydrating dried bean question



## larry_stewart (Nov 4, 2015)

Just curious 
Im following a recipe for Mulligatawny soup.
The first ingredient is written exactly as follows:

*Split pigeon pea, soaked - 1/2 cup*



Does this mean take 1/2 up of dried split pigeon peas and soak them ?  
or , does it mean to only use 1/2 cup of split pigeon peas after soaking ?

Just curious, its not critical, as I can play around with the consistency if I have too.

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2015)

Put a half cup of peas into a liquid and soak it.  Poorly written recipe.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Put a half cup of peas into a liquid and soak it.  *Poorly written recipe*.



I agree Andy.

Larry, just make sure you keep the peas covered with liquid until they have absorbed all that they are going to absorb. Overnight is a very good idea.


----------

